# The BUCK stink... (?)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a little Alpine buckling here as a companion to my new Doeling since she would be on her own without him. He is 'on loan' from a very good friend until my babies are born, but I am seriously thinking about buying him. He is SO playful, so adorable, and SOOOO sweet...
I wanted to ask you guys something, and I would like it if you would really, really be honest with me....
He has been de-horned, and if I get him, he will be wethered. My problem lies with the smell of the male gender of the goat....
I have heard some people say that wethers have NO odor to them at all, like does, and others say that you can still smell the buck on them....

Please be completely honest with me... Does a wether smell like a buck at ALL..???

Here is some photos of the little cutie....


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Nope they don't smell they dont pee on themselves like bucks


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He sure is a cutie. I've heard it both ways also. I think it may have to do with the age and individual goats. My meat wethers did not stink but they were butchered just before breeding/rut season so I'm not sure.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No bucky smell from my wether boy! He was neutered before he started the unfortunately male goat habits :laugh: I would also ask goathiker, she has many wethers.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Our pygmy wethers do not smell bucky. I think it depends on the breed and the individual goats. We wether our boys at between 8 to 10 weeks. How old is the buckling you are borrowing?


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

He is definitely cute!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi is gorgeous, I have never actually heard that a wether can still smell like a buck. I have had a few over the years and none smelled of buck. They were all wethered fairly early though.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously keep him, my wether is almost 6 months old no smell, I wethered at 3 months and he had started to pee on himself, in about 2 weeks it all stopped and let me tell you he is the sweetest goat you could ever want. I actually want to have a small herd of mostly wethers because of their great personalities, if you think he's great keep him get rid of the jewels and you have yourself one heck of a pet goat!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a good looking buck! I don't have an issue with the smell, cant smell a thing!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Seriously keep him, my wether is almost 6 months old no smell, I wethered at 3 months and he had started to pee on himself, in about 2 weeks it all stopped and let me tell you he is the sweetest goat you could ever want. I actually want to have a small herd of mostly wethers because of their great personalities, if you think he's great keep him get rid of the jewels and you have yourself one heck of a pet goat!


I agree, my wether is the sweetest, gentlest thing. I just adore him. He smells just like the does


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

When bucks are disbudded the also loose the scent gland on the head at the base of the horns. When you wether them they loose the scent in the urine produced by the testes. Your wether should have no off odor other than that of a goat.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had several wethers, wethered between 10-12 weeks. None of them smelled and all of them were sweet tempered, even more so than the does, who are after all female. LOL.

I'd get him wethered at 10-12 and keep him and he'll be a super pet.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope. My three wether smell like flowers!  They really don't smell and I hug my wethers all the time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, they don't smell. One of mine does get a really mild musky smell during breeding season, he was wethered at 3 years old, fully mature. It isn't any stronger then the musky doe smell when does are in heat.


----------



## leondo (Jun 26, 2013)

Just bred my 2 does with a stinky buck. They were with him for 9 days. Now they smell just like him. It is 20 degrees outside. How can I get rid of the smell?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Since it is too cold to bathe them, I would just let it wear off.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

No, they don't stink. My nearly 2 year old Nubian wether is a sweetheart, and he smells like flowers and sunshine. :grin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

leondo said:


> Just bred my 2 does with a stinky buck. They were with him for 9 days. Now they smell just like him. It is 20 degrees outside. How can I get rid of the smell?


The smell will wear off.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I love my wether too, if he was one of the Dwarves he would be dopey though but sooo sweet, and clueless.... 
He has very little odor, but, I can tell his smell a part from the does, but I have a VERY sensitive sense of smell.... its not bad or noxious in any way, but I can tell he has a different odor to him than the does, not bucky but different.... does that help? We got him at 6months of age, not sure how long castrated, but it was done surgically for some reason....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, wethers don't stink like bucks do.


----------

